# Building a floating bench



## Guiltytim (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for some advice on how to support a contempory style bench for a kitchen nook. I want the bench to have the appearance of floating. I have looked at federal brace and the Fastcap speedbrace but I don't have an experience with these products. They appear to hold a heavy countertop, but sitting on them? Has anybody used these before? 

Thanks, Tim


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not enough info Tim*

What's it look like...cantilevered?..... shelf like? Legs at one end? protruding from the wall etc...No answers until you provide more details. A sketch would help.  bill


----------



## Guiltytim (Nov 29, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> What's it look like...cantilevered?..... shelf like? Legs at one end? protruding from the wall etc...No answers until you provide more details. A sketch would help.  bill


Like a shelf, no legs hence the "floating look", protruding from the wall, supporting about 18" seat. "L" shaped 4' x 5'.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Either of those two brackets could work. You might want to shroud the bracket to keep it from view. That can be done with an edging on the bench. Or, you could just construct the bench with triangulated supports, and screw the bench to the wall at the studs. No need to have legs or a base.












 









.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the supports idea.


----------

